Is the IPFS Project a Failure? - modinfo
======
mindcrime
I never understand why people ask questions like this. Just a raw, but likely
inflammatory, question with no additional exposition explaining what it is
they really want to know. In reality, without defining the parameters of what
would constitute "success" or "failure" there _is_ no real answer to this
question, except a bunch of people's opinions.

So 30 or 40 people say "yes", 30 or 40 more say "no" and what new, actionable
insight does anybody gain from this?

------
_q1cj
Blockchain tech and ethereum is a failed project, IPFS is an unfortunate
casualty of collateral damage.

Juan Benet and the team at Protocol labs is the definition of top talent, it's
too bad their work had to be stymied by an industry that basically
cannibalized itself at the hands of idiot entrepreneurs (I'm looking at YOU
Jeremy Gardner of Augur...)

------
equalunique
It worked the last time I checked. Why would it be considered a failure?

